# Patonga creek Sunday morning



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all haven't been down to patonga for a while so with the good conditions forecast for sunday morning and a high tide at 10.30 to 11.00 in the creek it should be a good day for drifting up the creek working some lures and sp's.

I will probably take the wand and some bread files there are plenty of garfsh and mullet up the creek for some think different. and a couple of deeper holes around the oyster leases to try for a nice bream and of course some patonga flaties.

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Perfect! I was just about to post the same!

Looks like I will be at Patonga for the weekend and Sunday morning looks good for me at the moment.

I was keen to head out off the beach a bit as well, especially if I get a few gar in the livie tube!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No problem Dan are you camping there? There river out there can be good or very bad depends if the trawlers are working the area  I have a spot up the back of the creek thats i think could be good for drop a livey into.

Deep drop off (a few metres not that deep) off a sand bar with lots of mullet running around there (two out of three times up that far there has been). I have found the run in to the top of the tide and just after for around an hour the best up there biggest problem is theres no where to get out up there the banks are either rocks or mangroves.

Cheers dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Staying in a house, no winter camping with my wife! Two toddlers too.

The river sounds good, I'll pack accordingly.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok Dan say a 9:00 launch at the ramp in the camp ground.

Mate there is meant to be bull sharks up there but i have never seen them in there but it wouldn't suprise me either the hawksberry is full of them. On the bright side the sharks would be up there for the same thing the jews would be mullet 

Cheers Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh great! :shock: I'll be out on the Bay from about dawn, so see you at the ramp, I hope it's a relaxing day with no ...surprises...


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan if your out on the bay early there's meant to be salmon if you troll just out from the beach front. I heard on the grap vine that the trawlers pulled 400+ bream out of there a couple of weeks ago. Lots of drummer and blackfish if you work the rocks with weed.

So good luck out there watch out for the two headed red neck stink boaters out there seriously keep your eyes open. 
I'll call you on UHF 25 when i get there.

Cheers Dave

PS the whole area is pretty good jew turf if you get a tailor or something send it back down again


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan,
sorry mate i won't be down, i'll call you on the mobile but i have pulled up as crook as dog.

Dave


----------

